# Gaining confidence for advanced runs?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

On hood, get a private lesson with snowolf


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

A lesson may help a lot. Despite years of boarding, you may have some bad habits/form. For harder stuff, the right form makes a big difference in confidence, it just feels easier and solid.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

As others have said, take a lesson. Teachers are trained to help out with more than just technique...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

TJFunk said:


> I have been snowboarding for about 10 years now (only regularly for the last couple years.) I have little confidence in myself when attempting more difficult runs.
> 
> I have had issues with really steep runs especially. I turn in toeside fine but I freak when it comes time to lean downhill...
> 
> ...


You're likely freaking out because due to the steeper incline of the terrain, you're gaining speed quicker and must therefor initiate turns quicker (as well as more turns to keep your speed down and controlled). To get a better feel for the turn in without getting out of control, head up to the slope that's giving you trouble and try this: Start at the top of the slope on heelside and make your first toeside carve into the mountain. Make it sharp and come to a complete stop. Now make your heelside and once again come to a complete stop. By doing this you will get a better feel for the balance and torque the turn requires without gaining too much speed and having to bail.

One thing I can't stress enough about most things in snowboarding is that you have to commit to whatever it is you're doing. When you don't shit usually goes bad in your attempt to save it and a lot of injuries happen here. Applying the brakes after the turn is fine, but if you fail to commit to it you will end up pointing straight down the hill causing you to get more speed then you're comfortable dealing with.


----------



## TJFunk (Nov 20, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> You're likely freaking out because due to the steeper incline of the terrain, you're gaining speed quicker and must therefor initiate turns quicker (as well as more turns to keep your speed down and controlled). To get a better feel for the turn in without getting out of control, head up to the slope that's giving you trouble and try this: Start at the top of the slope on heelside and make your first toeside carve into the mountain. Make it sharp and come to a complete stop. Now make your heelside and once again come to a complete stop. By doing this you will get a better feel for the balance and torque the turn requires without gaining too much speed and having to bail.
> 
> One thing I can't stress enough about most things in snowboarding is that you have to commit to whatever it is you're doing. When you don't shit usually goes bad in your attempt to save it and a lot of injuries happen here. Applying the brakes after the turn is fine, but if you fail to commit to it you will end up pointing straight down the hill causing you to get more speed then you're comfortable dealing with.


Thanks alot, I'm going to give it a shot this weekend and see if I get a little more comfortable. 

Otherwise I'm taking a lesson.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

A lesson is a great idea just in case you have some places to improve your riding, which everyone does. 

When I frist started riding really steep runs I felt the same way. Comfortable toe, but not so much switching to heel edge. I was doing what I would guess you are doing, not leaning enough down the hill, causing me to have too much weight on my back foot. The way I fixed it was firstly to recognize that was what I was doing. After that, before the really steep runs, I concentrated on leaning more down the hill, and not putting too much weight on my back foot. After a few runs of thinking about that I no longer did it.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

beer or a solid mixed drink should do the trick


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Take it to some easier terrain and go as fast as you can. Slowly step up the terrain, dial back the speed a bit, then raise the speed and once you are bombing it, step up the terrain again and repeat.


----------



## TJFunk (Nov 20, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Do you ride at Meadows?
> 
> If so, I work Thursdays and Fridays up there and generally get there around noon and stay till closing. Hit me up and we will go ride and see what is going on. The only thing I will charge you is a beer or two at the Stube...:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Yeah I ride at meadows. I usually have fridays off work, some help on the slopes would be GREATLY appreciated. 

I'll shoot you a message.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

TJ, you're going to have a blast riding at Meadows with Snowolf. I know I did. You'll also come out a better rider for it.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

damn Snowolf,you need to come to Montanalike the OP's issue,i have the same issue.its my second season and its the steeps(especially if its chopped up)is my worse enemy.picking lines and COMMITING to my toe side is scary.i'm practicing the lean forward then turn toeside while lower to the board technique.its easier when its groomed but when its like mogul type terrain,different story.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Billings,eastern Montana. thanks for the tip.i do find my hand already up front to stop eating snow when i commit to the turn.i hope someday i can film myself and see WTF!thanks again.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sno, what is the proper form then for riding the steep?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you want to ride steep shit with 'proper' form then you need to be able to ride as fast as you can on pretty much the entire mountain while staying in control. 

you have to be able to transition from edge to edge while you are riding at top speed otherwise you'll just turn the whole way down the face to slow yourself down, crossing the entire slope on each turn, looking like a pussy. not a critique on you, just a fact. a lot of people say they can 'ride blacks and double blacks all day' but they aren't even going down the fall line, they're just swishing back and forth. 

so ride as fast as you can without crashing into shit and other people - all the time. especially when the snow is softer and risking injury is lower. 


the nest thing to do is to learn to look down the hill and recognize which features you should suck up with your knees, and which features you should air off of. flying off of a little bump at high speed will get you a fair ways down the mountain, and depending on where it lands you is a great way to 'skip' parts of the hill you might now want to turn down - saves your legs. 

cliffs and drops come next, and if you want to learn that shit at meadows i'll fucks wit ya too.... i might even beat 'ol Wolfie down the hill


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Where in Montana? I grew up in Stevensville about 20 miles south of Missoula.
> 
> I will throw something out there in the event that it may help. You specifically mentioned toeside on steeps was a problem. I battled with this for so many years. I had good flexion-extension, fore-aft movements, etc. I could not figure it out. I mean I was able to drop 50 degree plus pitches, but my toeside turns just were not fluid like my heelside.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great advise Snowolf!
I find myself with the same difficulty...

Just wanted to let you know that I have been recommending your YouTube videos with all my buddies. I live in Miami but am originally from Mendoza, Argentina. Have you been there?
My riding friends fly from Argentina to CO once a year and that's when my wife looses track of me for a week :laugh:
So I must warn you, you have several fans down in the Southern hemisphere!! :thumbsup:
Thanks again!


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

TJFunk said:


> I have been snowboarding for about 10 years now (only regularly for the last couple years.) I have little confidence in myself when attempting more difficult runs.
> 
> I have had issues with really steep runs especially. I turn in toeside fine but I freak when it comes time to lean downhill...
> 
> ...


Option A: Start downhill mountain biking (snowboarding steeps is easier) You can stop your board completely on a double black slope, once you head down on a bike, you're committed! with exception to a journey over the handlebars 

P.s. Putting yourself in situations where you're forced to commit your nose downhill will teach you that it isn't a death sentence. Eg: Do more tree riding. Sometimes there's no room to speed check, let alone stop 

Option B: Go back to the easy peasy runs and go MACH 1. This gets you used to the speed that you'll accumulate very quickly on the advanced runs. You have to learn that it's okay to 'let yourself go'. 

Option C: Which should be included along with option a and/or b - Start telling yourself that you're confident man! (Terje Haaksonen didn't actually know he could shred that Alaskan mountain on Descent, but he did). Hint: I tell myself I can do a buttered pretzel off a rail or box by the end of the season. I believe it and I'll do it. Simple as that. Contrary to popular thought, 'Seeing is not believing'. Every great athlete in any sport visualizes the task at hand and is already an expert before the first attempt. 

Option D: Expert riding buddy. (After option C, this is the bread earner for progression)

I went from falling on my arse at the start of my first season to riding double blacks at the end of that season because my buddy is an expert skier and literally refused to go down any blue runs, with exception to the warm up on first chair of the day. I got pissed off at him on numerous occasions, my ass literally turned purple the first couple sessions, I was exhausted and bloody cold from making out with the snow. 
You simply can't make up for the value in learning and being forced to progress by a great skier/boarder. The above highlights in part the 'pain' I went through going down these lines. There's nothing stopping you from doing more advanced runs, but you. Funny part was one day when I told my buddy that I was going to do that double black run before the end of the season. His response, lets do it - what are you waiting for. Lol, so I did it about two months sooner than planned. Actually, that's not true, I already did it in my head 

Need an example from the public eye. Tiger woods just now managed to win his first tourney since his wife and caddy went buh-bye. Is his physical form the same? You betcha - only difference was that he was probably telling himself that he was undeserving to win or that he couldn't because he had already lost the biggest battle of his life, his wife. None of us here can help you with self confidence. If you don't have it - then at least fake it and say it out loud. I'm gonna do that run! 

The power of self belief and an expert pushing you = success.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Shred`s method works but us old guys can`t quite take the pounding like that without paying for it the next day...
> 
> Different methods are required for different snow conditions. If you are riding down a 45 degree pitch in powder, you will ride it differently than if that same pitch was firm or icy. With soft snow and powder, you can use short radius dynamic skidded turns that take you down the fall line fairly straight. If the surface is firm or icy, you will be making larger radius turns that are more of a dynamic carved turn.
> 
> ...


Damn, it sounds as if you watched a video of me you described my steeps to a T.

At the end of last season on an SL I was very confident and was (unknowingly) doing that down unweighting you describe and was flying down the mountain pretty fast. Fast for me at least.

This year on an Evo and not being on a board all year I was very very hesitant. And just like you said on my heel side turn I would lose my edge and skid a little. Also due to the slope was pushed around a bit bumping me around.

I know the Evo isn't the best board to try and learn steeps but it's all I got so I'm not looking to mach the steep, just go about it not looking like a falling leaf


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

haha i wondered what the "un weighting" was actually called. i started doing that last year. just cruising down normal open/clear black runs was boring, so i started "jumping" into turns. i would be riding toe, and pop up a little and land heel side facing down the hill going the other way. i thought it looked a bit "steezy":laugh:

and im not sure if i jump off things to "skip" parts of the mountain, more just to add variety and intensity and style to the line. because just riding down the mountain is not as fun, i look to jump off/over/on just about everything, and whether it works or not or if it looks good, well i find that out after i land it.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> i look to jump off/over/on just about everything, and whether it works or not or if it looks good, well i find that out after i land it.


i'm talking about 50-60mph...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Every year up until this year I have had limited mtn time. Like 30-40 days max a year. I always pushed my self to do harder terrain even if it was sloppy. This year I have been dedicating my early season to technique as much as possible. Starting with hard pack green runs working on my turns and going as fast as possible then going to blues and then blacks not advancing to the next harder run until I can bomb the lower level run in control with good form. On powdery days I bump up to the next level run.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Argo said:


> Every year up until this year I have had limited mtn time. Like 30-40 days max a year. I always pushed my self to do harder terrain even if it was sloppy. This year I have been dedicating my early season to technique as much as possible. Starting with hard pack green runs working on my turns and going as fast as possible then going to blues and then blacks not advancing to the next harder run until I can bomb the lower level run in control with good form. On powdery days I bump up to the next level run.


^^^ Does not compute dunno Did you mean 3-4 days a year? 30-40 lifetime? As if you are doing 30-40 days a year... I would think you would not need to "start with hard pack green runs working on turns"... even switch. I only get 35 days a season max unless you count snowboarding during the summer.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I meant exactly what I typed. People pick up sloppy technique when you learn too fast. I'm just smoothing out mine... No matter how good you think you are I'm sure there is some fine tuning that can be done, I just never took the time till now....I live in vail, I have an epic pass, it's Early season with mostly just groomers open, why not?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> i'm talking about 50-60mph...


oh ok, gotcha



Argo said:


> Every year up until this year I have had limited mtn time. Like 30-40 days max a year. I always pushed my self to do harder terrain even if it was sloppy. This year I have been dedicating my early season to technique as much as possible. Starting with hard pack green runs working on my turns and going as fast as possible then going to blues and then blacks not advancing to the next harder run until I can bomb the lower level run in control with good form. On powdery days I bump up to the next level run.


i wouldnt consider 30-40 days "limited" mountain time


----------

